# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My DIY MH light Stand

## windcharm

Like to share my DIY MH light stand. It cost me about $40 dollars. 

Adjustable metal shelving brackets and stands


Bolts and nuts holding the stand to the cabinet.

----------


## blue33

Errr....  :Huh?:  i would ask the hardware shop guys to bend a stainless steel pipe instead.  :Grin:  It would be quiet cheap and nice.  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Another err, you should use a longer piece as it will add more holding strength.  :Smile:

----------


## windcharm

> Another err, you should use a longer piece as it will add more holding strength.


Should not have a problem at all. It is hanging well there now.

----------


## bossteck

A quick and dirty solution. 
Functional, but not very pleasing to the eyes imo. 

Should you intend to improve your stand, you can refer to vratenza's post for some ideas.

Cheers

----------


## troyz

hi Windcharm, to me its look nicely done :Well done: 
most importantly it can hold the weight of the MH Light
and you are happy about it can liao...thanks for sharing :Smile: 

cheers
troyz

----------


## windcharm

> A quick and dirty solution. 
> Functional, but not very pleasing to the eyes imo. 
> 
> Should you intend to improve your stand, you can refer to vratenza's post for some ideas.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks bossteck, I have been following that track too but somehow I think that too many "metal" around the tank especially on the sides & base of the tank. Maybe it is not as pleasing to the eyes because of the cable tie and wires? I will try to rearrange them again.




> hi Windcharm, to me its look nicely done
> most importantly it can hold the weight of the MH Light
> and you are happy about it can liao...thanks for sharing
> 
> cheers
> troyz


Thank for your comment, troyz.

----------


## kanguin

How much did you spent? Seem a saving!  :Smile:

----------


## ervinelin

Nice work! Can I know what brand of MH is that and where you got it from?

----------


## troyz

> Nice work! Can I know what brand of MH is that and where you got it from?


brand of MH is Giesemann Nova 2(Germany)...
you can get it from Reef Depot(marine lfs) :Smile:

----------


## tropic

Functionality and cost! looks like from ikea. Most important it serves its purpose :Well done:

----------


## windcharm

> Functionality and cost! looks like from ikea. Most important it serves its purpose


 It really served me well and the height is adjustable!

----------


## felix_fx2

Maybe can use ikea item instead? (Note: This is not cost-saving DIY, Its functional DIY)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/ca...e/10364/14320/

Stolman Posts
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70060284

Stolman Brackets
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70106606

The idea came from here. (Ikea Hacker)
http://ikeahacker.blogspot.com/2008/...bike-rack.html

----------


## windcharm

Hi felix, I thought of using these too, but the stolman posts will need drillings which I try to avoid. In fact, I have a few stolman posts at home, and I using some of them to fix it at my balcony for my plants instead.



> Maybe can use ikea item instead? (Note: This is not cost-saving DIY, Its functional DIY)
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/ca...e/10364/14320/
> 
> Stolman Posts
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70060284
> 
> Stolman Brackets
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70106606
> 
> ...

----------


## Blue Whale

Windcharm, good attempt.

1. Where do you place your ballast? How much heat is it producing?

2. The guys are right. Now you have a weight in front, supported by 6 bolts at the bottom, no counter weight on the opposite side. Would you consider two bars from left to right, one at the bottom, one on top bolted with washer to provide that extra needed strength?

Bottom, unscrew a bit. slot in the L shape fitting the cube, slightly upwards. If possible unscrew the two main bars, bolt the bottom then put it back but I think you might need to adjust the left right supporting cables if you need to unbolt it.

3. If looks is not appealing and of concern, how about trying to change that color first? The spray paint should set you back $3.50 to $5 or so.

----------


## windcharm

> Windcharm, good attempt.
> 
> 1. Where do you place your ballast? How much heat is it producing?
> 
> 2. The guys are right. Now you have a weight in front, supported by 6 bolts at the bottom, no counter weight on the opposite side. Would you consider two bars from left to right, one at the bottom, one on top bolted with washer to provide that extra needed strength?
> 
> Bottom, unscrew a bit. slot in the L shape fitting the cube, slightly upwards. If possible unscrew the two main bars, bolt the bottom then put it back but I think you might need to adjust the left right supporting cables if you need to unbolt it.
> 
> 3. If looks is not appealing and of concern, how about trying to change that color first? The spray paint should set you back $3.50 to $5 or so.


The ballast is just belind the tank itself. Heat wise I am not sure how much heat it emitted but I leave the ballast in the open to allow air flow.

Not to worry about the weight. This stand is able to take up much weight since it is use for shelving. This set up has been for almost 1.5 years already and it is still as good. No sign of blending or what so ever.

As for the color, I am ok with white since my wall's color is also white.

Thank you, Blue whale

----------


## Blue Whale

> The ballast is just belind the tank itself. Heat wise I am not sure how much heat it emitted but I leave the ballast in the open to allow air flow.


If you already have a thermometer for the tank, it should be able to tell you if the temp. goes up. Environment heated up, tank temp. will raise up as well. Do some observation.




> Not to worry about the weight. This stand is able to take up much weight since it is use for shelving. This set up has been for almost 1.5 years already and it is still as good. No sign of blending or what so ever.
> 
> As for the color, I am ok with white since my wall's color is also white.
> 
> Thank you, Blue whale


I see. 1.5 years. Should be ok. Bolts looks alright too.

----------


## Blue Whale

I just did a visual inspection of your poles, no visible corrosion. Did you treat it with red paint (Anti-rust) and re-paint it? I have one of these shelves too but more heavy duty and much thicker which i use for mua storeroom.

----------


## windcharm

> If you already have a thermometer for the tank, it should be able to tell you if the temp. goes up. Environment heated up, tank temp. will raise up as well. Do some observation.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. 1.5 years. Should be ok. Bolts looks alright too.


I do have a thermometer in my tank and I am running a chiller. The heat is more from the MH light itself rather than from the ballast.

----------


## windcharm

> I just did a visual inspection of your poles, no visible corrosion. Did you treat it with red paint (Anti-rust) and re-paint it? I have one of these shelves too but more heavy duty and much thicker which i use for mua storeroom.


Hi Blue whale, no treatment has been done for the stand at all.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hi Blue whale, no treatment has been done for the stand at all.


^^ looks good. Still need to visually check at interval on the bolts for rust. If I am the one doing, I will scrap off the paint, put red paint, re-coat 3 layers of paints to make it lasting. Tried that on my door grills, took me 1 week to finish the job...back breaker job. So far 10 years no rust or paint coming off.

----------


## windcharm

> ^^ looks good. Still need to visually check at interval on the bolts for rust. If I am the one doing, I will scrap off the paint, put red paint, re-coat 3 layers of paints to make it lasting. Tried that on my door grills, took me 1 week to finish the job...back breaker job. So far 10 years no rust or paint coming off.


I bet so especially the scraping!

----------


## Blue Whale

> I bet so especially the scraping!


bobian (no choice) leh, once you have your own house, got to do maintainence, things get piled up after 5-10 years, one tend to buy more and more stuffs until the house get "occupied", ventilation of rooms becomes a problem. So far after 10 years, I'd say not a bad job. Keep your top windows open (if any) to ventilate the living room when you not around. Nevermind about the curtains, there should still be ventilating effect there.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi felix, I thought of using these too, but the stolman posts will need drillings which I try to avoid. In fact, I have a few stolman posts at home, and I using some of them to fix it at my balcony for my plants instead.


Ohh, Ic you have drill phobia too  :Grin: 




> bobian (no choice) leh, once you have your own house, got to do maintainence, things get piled up after 5-10 years, one tend to buy more and more stuffs until the house get "occupied", ventilation of rooms becomes a problem. So far after 10 years, I'd say not a bad job. Keep your top windows open (if any) to ventilate the living room when you not around. Nevermind about the curtains, there should still be ventilating effect there.


Wow, BW the last time i did multi coat painting us for my walls. which had to be repainted after 1 year. but they were really lasting  :Grin:

----------


## windcharm

> Ohh, Ic you have drill phobia too


Yes...My concrete wall is really hard! Need to have a more powerful drill to do that..My black and decker won't do the job.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Yes...My concrete wall is really hard! Need to have a more powerful drill to do that..My black and decker won't do the job.


Your mounting will still enough to hold the MH-Light's weight, Luckily its same colour as your wall  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Wow, BW the last time i did multi coat painting us for my walls. which had to be repainted after 1 year. but they were really lasting


Wall don't say lah. My walls are greenish blue (Not exactly cyan). 10 years going 11. No issue also. Metal grills are different. Ceilings are the real killer. Neck breakers  :Exasperated:

----------

